# Airbox subchannel on KUPX (Utah Ion affiliate on channel 16)?



## Xelleld (Jun 13, 2017)

I have an idea of what this subchannel is (since I read up on it after getting my new antenna set up), but the weird thing is that the Salt Lake City market isn't listed as one of the areas that has Airbox. Is this just a remnant of something that they were planning to launch but never did, or is there actually anything being aired over it? I can't tell if it's just dead or what because it's scrambled (which kind of leads me to believe that it is active, but I have my doubts for reasons that I have mentioned and some that I haven't already talked about), so if anyone here is in Utah and happens to have an Airbox receiver or otherwise has any further knowledge about this, I'd be very appreciative if you'd leave a reply. Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RabbitEars has it listed as a station that is carrying the signal:
RabbitEars.Info


----------

